# Fist decoder installation/conversion to DCC



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

This is my little model power switcher. I covered it yesterday to DCC. This is my very first conversion of a non DCC model to dcc. 

I'm also new to DCC, but slowly learning and catching on. I converted my two ho engines to soundtraxx decoders and speaker systems last weekend.. It was a major learning process, but it has also sped up my learning curve... And inspired me to work on this little inexpensive switcher.

It's one of the decoders I removed from one of the two ho locos I converted. I simply snipped the connector off and did the install. While I was in there, I also converted to LED for the headlamp. 

I was nervous, but it's turned out great...









Sent from my Note 8


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Great it is all working. Makes you feel good when your conversion goes well.
Lights look great.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Good going MatroxD, not too difficult is it? If you’re doing another switcher take a look at Lenz decoders, bit more expensive than Digitrax etc but they have superb smooth and slow runnng charteristics . Also have neat func controlled feature that cuts the speed in half for really slow precise switching.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

mopac said:


> Great it is all working. Makes you feel good when your conversion goes well.
> Lights look great.


Thank you, and yes it does.. 

I'm all honestly, I'm, now wanting to do an addition to the layout, but that really would require major taking apart. I would probably only do the ho. But I'd like to be able to run the switcher also.. But it would be nice to do.. But yes, I was worried it wouldn't work at all.. lol

And thanks! I actually have the hang now (after doing the first two board and LED swaps), thank you though, I appreciate it..

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Good going MatroxD, not too difficult is it? If you’re doing another switcher take a look at Lenz decoders, bit more expensive than Digitrax etc but they have superb smooth and slow runnng charteristics . Also have neat func controlled feature that cuts the speed in half for really slow precise switching.


Hi Cyclops!

Thanks! And no, it really want to bad considering it could have gone completely wrong.. the only thing I did, at first mix up, was the yellow and white as positive, versus the common. But now, I for sure know.. 

And I'll check them out, since this is a bachmann decoder. And now, lol, I'm spoiled by the soundtraxx decoders and their great show running capabilities. I'm thinking about doing my last actual bachmann board. But it's an N scale (an ****) so I have tried to stay away from the small stuff. But the way these other decoders run, honestly, it's kind of a shame to not do it. I will check out the Lenz, and my local shop also has TCS. In particular, they have the micro decoder by them (I cannot remember the number, but it's almost microscopic, and only 25.00. What's your opinion on those? I'm sure it's better than bachmann, and for the price, I could switch out maybe the N and the bachmann HO since I have the experience now.. I can't think of how I could possibly fit a speaker in my F7. But there is one in the SD45 that I have. What do you think over again about the TCS? Or a digitrax, or, and I have checked out the price, even a Lenz.. 

Lol, I'm getting to addicted to this stuff. I even messed with some CV'S yesterday.. Just simple ones, but still.. But I'm going to look at the Lenz and see it's features and price point... 

And as always dude, thank you...

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The small TCS decoder is likely for N so won’t be suitable for HO unless it is rated for a Bigger motor. Best plan for most modern N scale is a replacement board which simply replaces the existing board. I’m sure the TCS decoders will be good but the Lenz ones I’ve had are excellent.
Speakers are incredibley tiny now so you shouldn’t have problems getting one in a F7.

Good luck.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Cycleops said:


> The small TCS decoder is likely for N so won’t be suitable for HO unless it is rated for a Bigger motor. Best plan for most modern N scale is a replacement board which simply replaces the existing board. I’m sure the TCS decoders will be good but the Lenz ones I’ve had are excellent.
> Speakers are incredibley tiny now so you shouldn’t have problems getting one in a F7.
> 
> Good luck.


I ended up buying a soundtraxx decoder right after I posted. It was a little mini one (I think the number is 850002 that comes with the squid cable) that is not sound. I might end up putting this one in the future, just because honestly, the sounds from my other N are so faint compared to the ho, that I was thinking to myself "is it really even worth it".. 

I may, however, since my little switcher seems to be the "experiment model" get a sounds decoder for it. Not sure, simply because I only have the ovals, and no where to really run it right now. I'm kinda wishing for more space, but at the same time, flying season is approaching. So it will be interesting to see if the train takes a back seat for a while. I don't know if it will, as I'm enjoying the tinker aspect.. 

But thanks for the lick wishes, I am going to need it.. 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Kudos for packing a decoder in the little switcher!:appl:


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Lemonhawk said:


> Kudos for packing a decoder in the little switcher!:appl:


Thanks much!

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

I actually converted my bachmann Friday, to a soundtraxx based decoder(the 851002 DCC micro decoder).. It turned out well. With the bachmann, I could never get a non stop roll around the track under 11 on the controller, no matter what I did. But after installing the decoder, I am able to keep a nice, slow and steady pace at 3 or 4..

I am working on getting the final little two places that stutters enough(just a second) to turn the headlight off. But I may just go the route of a current keeper in a boxcar that I have, if I can figure out how to wire it in(the decoder doesn't have the built in plug for it). I also thought about another decoder, if (big of), I cannot figure out how to get it hooked up (the current keeper) to this decoder. It is funny because my HO and other N scale, I have no problems(every once in a blur moon on the other N, but not so much at all anymore). It's just this one that I leave to go into another room for a glass of water or something, come back, and the light is off.. So for me that's annoying...

I will post a thread, but I may also contact soundtraxx to see if they have any suggestions...

Other than that, I love the full soundtraxx based little layout... Other than not being able to find a X blinking crossing gate..  

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

I've actually done more work on the track and it will roll easily at 2. I occasionally get a blip of the lights off at that speed, but not nearly as much. 

I'm still going to install the current keeper in this engine, both because I will (I believe), be a good experience(messing with the board and trying to get it in my boxcar), and also, eliminate any possibility of the light cutting out, period.. The one thing, and I think I have the answer to, but not completely sure is the affect it will have on momentum.. But I think, because that will be controlled under power, that it really should be fine (knock on wood)..



Sent from my Note 8


----------

